# Tool post drilling attachment



## Brento (Aug 12, 2018)

Does anyone remember the post of someone who made a drilling attachment to a lathe tool post? If i remember correctly the person used 2 precision bearings in a holder and attached a cordless drill to drill rod which was in the bearings to a drill chuck to drill perpendicular to the part on a lathe. I had the post saved on my previous account on here but when i had to make a new account i lost alot of my saved posts.


----------



## francist (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah I do, let's see if I can find it...

Here's one by UlmaDoctor
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/shop-made-axa-toolpost-cross-drilling-fixture.49064/

And another by Suzuki4evr:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/toolpost-drill-holder.67670/

-frank


----------



## Brento (Aug 12, 2018)

Yup those would be it! Thank you so much!


----------



## rgray (Aug 12, 2018)

This one is still going. Needs an update but haven't found the time to fix it better.
Still comes in real handy for putting a hole on center. Diameter of stock and length of drill bit can crowd things. 
I have a few cutoff drills in order to use them for certain jobs. Have even used a 3/8 endmill to spot drill locations, but that is abusive to it.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/center-drill-for-lathe.10466/#post-272736


----------



## Brento (Aug 12, 2018)

That looks interesting rgray i like the motor idea. Im not great with electrical stuff but id certainly give it a try


----------



## mickri (Aug 12, 2018)

I won't even show you guys the crude mess I use to drill centered holes in SS tubing on my boat.  Another tool holder to add to the list for the qctp that I am slowly making.


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 12, 2018)

Here is mine . Crude but did what was needed for me.  1/4 hp motor


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 14, 2018)

I put an air powered one on my mill...


----------

